# Help please!!



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a 7 month old springer spaniel who ate half a duck breast in front of me before I could get to him today. He is my first dog and I have a lot of work into him and I know this is not good at all, is he ruined? If not what can I do to fix this so he does not try to eat a downed bird in the future? Thanks!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let him be a puppy... but keep an eagle eye on him at all times... He will be fine.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

go to the stickies and teach hold using that method in the yard then you have a known command to give a correction for, the dog will understand that is why hes getting corrected

and also work on a strong response to coming when called the dog should run back to you when commanded

its hard to chew when your running


----------



## sdupland (Oct 4, 2007)

Husker,
I had the same thing happen with my lab. It was her first real hunt and she ran out and picked that grouse up like a pro. She was about ten feet from me and droped it then started to eat it. I screamed at her and she never picked up another bird that morning.
I took her home and played with a throwing dummy with some grouse wings taped to it for a couple days. She loved it and then I purchased some pen raised phesants at a game farm. We planted them one at a time so she couldn't see and she retrived every one them. Never had a problem with her after that first day. She is seven and has had hundreds of retrives. So don't worry husker she will get it.


----------



## ryaneder (Nov 2, 2009)

THis dog is not ruined at all! Infact, although obviously we dont want our dogs to eat the birds, this is a great indicator of this dogs personality, and overall what he/she is capable of in the field. A bold dog that wants to eat the bird with the right training will be an outstanding, fearless, and fiesty field dog. All of these tips I agree with, go back to the basics and keep working him. He is still young, and the only way to improve this problem is a)basic training and review (always) b) field experience. Maybe even use a check chord to enforce "here" when the dog doens't come.


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks for all the advice guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

HA! My springer got out of her crate in the back of an SUV and ate a pheasant, she darn near ate the whole thing! Nothing to worrie about these little springers, the good ones anyway, have a ton of prey drive and if left alone with dead birds they are going to have at them.

her eating the bird had had no ill effects on her bringing a bird back to me ever.


----------

